# rstones - change color



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello Stoners [LOL haven't said that since high school ]
I need to change the color of some of the stones with RSTONES.
But doing a fill and/or outline does not really change the color. Outline just puts a color circle around the stone its still predominately its previous color.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

*First choose your color of stone and size*

-Series
-Size 
-Color (change from the drop menu and double click) -the stone will change color 

Click on the distance tab

*Pick which option you want to change the color to
*
-Color > scroll down to :from catalog color (this will be the color you just choose on the left hand side)
-Color > scroll down to :nearest to catalog colors (self-explanatory)
-Color > scroll down to: shape color (this will change the color to whatever your shape or text is)

*To Change the stones from solid color to stones:*

-Click the (Red Button) next to Stones Editor and they will change

To finish off the job>Click on the icon under the Color drop down menu (see pic below) to process the changes


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks very much.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

you are welcome


----------

